# Very interesting 3DS news coming "in the next week or so"



## heartgold (Jan 16, 2013)

Rich, IGN:


> Some very interesting 3DS-related news coming over the next... week or so. Stay tuned for more. Sorry. I'm going to be that guy today. =)


https://twitter.com/RichIGN

Rich hinted at upcoming Nintendo news before and we got a Nintendo Direct so I trust this guy, but what could it be.

Localisation of Japanese big games such as bravely default, project X Zone,
Major OS upgrade, featuring Miiverse
3DS accounts system
New IP, new game, Zelda Majora's Mask 3D. =P
New 3DS lite twin stick 
Or finally Animal crossing New Leaf release date, probably not, got to be more interesting than that.

We are due a Nintendo Direct, so incoming ND I'll say with 3DS related news.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 16, 2013)

Prepare to be disappointed.


----------



## Chary (Jan 16, 2013)

Will we finally get our Animal Crossing release date?! _Stop making us wait, Nintendo._


----------



## weavile001 (Jan 16, 2013)

maybe more information about pokemon x and y?


----------



## broitsak (Jan 16, 2013)

heartgold said:


> *Major OS upgrade, featuring Miiverse*


I'm hoping for this.


----------



## Rockym (Jan 16, 2013)

New hardware with dual control pads built in?


----------



## 2ndApex (Jan 16, 2013)

3DSi?


----------



## ForteGospel (Jan 16, 2013)

is this a world wide nintendo direct or just an america's nintendo direct? if it's the latter then it will be uninteresting...


----------



## gusmento01 (Jan 16, 2013)

Finally 3DS owners will be able to use Youtube?


----------



## heartgold (Jan 16, 2013)

ForteGospel said:


> is this a world wide nintendo direct or just an america's nintendo direct? if it's the latter then it will be uninteresting...


No Nintendo direct. That was my prediction.  All we know is that very interesting 3DS related news is coming next week sometime.


----------



## Lastly (Jan 16, 2013)

Next week... interesting news... 3DS...? Hm.

3DS hacked [and released]. End of news.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jan 16, 2013)

gusmento01 said:


> Finally 3DS owners will be able to use Youtube?


Hopefully it'll be better than the stand-alone POS app released on the Wii U.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 16, 2013)

It's probably something terribly uneventful that everyone will hype up because that's what they fucking do.


----------



## Eerpow (Jan 16, 2013)

Rockym said:


> New hardware with dual control pads built in?


Nintendo will never do this for a number of reasons.
1: They said they would never make a 3DS revision like with the original DS>DSlite, making the old model "obsolete", and no the 3DS XL doesn't count as it's just a larger model sold alongside the standard one, same features, same hardware just like with DSi and DSi XL.
2: Nintendo won't support it, the CPP is an accessory solely for left handed people and third party games, they will most likely never support it unless it's for left handed controls like in KI:U.
3: They would be screwing over people with the 3DS and 3DS XL, a new model with two sliders would result in more games that not only supports the CPP but also make the accessory a mandatory item for gameplay. As of now no game requires the CPP in order to play properly (bar MGS3D), RE played perfectly without it using the touchscreen camera controls.
More frequent CPP software would mean that every current 3DS owner would have to buy a CPP in order to play future 3DS titles properly and the added size would defeat the purpose of the machine being a portable device.
4: They already had problems with space on the XL, showing the internals of the machine would make it a really hard task to fit in two comfortable standard sized circle pads in the original/XL model, in the case of the XL screen size and battery would have to be sacrificed to accomplish two sliders according to interviews.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 16, 2013)

Much as I'd like to see a 3DS upgrade with higher resolution cameras, for example, I'm fairly certain that this will be like every other 'interesting' announcement over the last few months and be nothing truly noteworthy.


----------



## VMM (Jan 16, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> Nintendo will never do this for a number of reasons.
> 1: They said they would never make a 3DS revision like with the original DS>DSlite, making the old model "obsolete", and no the 3DS XL doesn't count as it's just a larger model sold alongside the standard one, same features, same hardware just like with DSi and DSi XL.
> 2: Nintendo won't support it, the CPP is an accessory solely for left handed people and third party games, they will most likely never support it unless it's for left handed controls like in KI:U.
> 3: They would be screwing over people with the 3DS and 3DS XL, a new model with two sliders would result in more games that not only supports the CPP but also make the accessory a mandatory item for gameplay. As of now no game requires the CPP in order to play properly (bar MGS3D), RE played perfectly without it using the touchscreen camera controls.
> ...


 
It's not because of a 3DS release with dual-analog that developers would make mandatory the use of CPP for the original 3DS and 3DS XL.
Resident Evil proves that it's possible to add 2nd analog function, and more than left-handed support, without screwing the gameplay for those who don't have a CPP.

If we could have a better hardware, with enchancements like 2nd analog, I'd happily sell my 3DS and buy the new XL model.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 16, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> It's probably something terribly uneventful that everyone will hype up because that's what they fucking do.


Pokemon 6th gen says hi. That was a good hype few weeks ago. It had a lot of hints been thrown out to be honest.

I agree, unless Nintendo come out and say we are doing a ND or something, there's nothing to get hyped about now. Still curious to know what the 'Very interesting news' are.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 16, 2013)

heartgold said:


> Pokemon 6th gen says hi. That was a good hype few weeks ago. It had a lot of hints been thrown out to be honest.
> 
> I agree, unless Nintendo come out and say we are doing a ND or something, there's nothing to get hyped about now. Still curious to know what the 'Very interesting news' are.


 
But it had an announced Pokemon Direct. This is just some guy (not even from Nintendo) going "something with the 3DS will be interesting".

People here are just terrible at hyping things then bitching when their ridiculous expectations aren't met. TWEWY iOS says hi.


----------



## EthanObi (Jan 16, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> Nintendo will never do this for a number of reasons.
> 1: They said they would never make a 3DS revision like with the original DS>DSlite, making the old model "obsolete", and no the 3DS XL doesn't count as it's just a larger model sold alongside the standard one, same features, same hardware just like with DSi and DSi XL.
> 2: Nintendo won't support it, the CPP is an accessory solely for* left handed people* and third party games, they will most likely never support it unless it's for left handed controls like in KI:U.
> 3: They would be screwing over people with the 3DS and 3DS XL, a new model with two sliders would result in more games that not only supports the CPP but also make the accessory a mandatory item for gameplay. As of now no game requires the CPP in order to play properly (bar MGS3D), RE played perfectly without it using the touchscreen camera controls.
> ...


<---Is left handed and sees NO NEED for CPP. :|
Anyways, Can't wait to hear what this is going to be XD


----------



## Rizsparky (Jan 16, 2013)

Probably news on some third party localisation plans.. in other words underwhelming.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 16, 2013)

Rockym said:


> New hardware with dual control pads built in?


Nintendo already said that this year is all games, no hardware.

Anyways, if it's MiiVerse coming out, that'd be sweet. To be honest, I really love MiiVerse, it's a great way to get help in a game, without spoiling it for you. I don't know, I think it's awesome. I can safely browse there without having a game spoiled or a cutscene or whatever. I just ask for help on a part, and people give it. It could also be because of the 100 character limit, but I'm not complaining.

It's probably something stupid IGN has set up.


----------



## Parasite X (Jan 16, 2013)

It might be a new game with some upcoming features like miiverse I'm not expecting a new 3DS because the 3DS XL came out not too long ago guess we'll have to wait and see it would be un usual if they announced a new 3DS so early.


----------



## Issac (Jan 16, 2013)

Something with Luigis Mansion and I will be satisfied  Or something with a major OS update, maybe new VC content? Snes/GBA perhaps?

Or majoras mask, I would like that a lot.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 16, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> But it had an announced Pokemon Direct. This is just some guy (not even from Nintendo) going "something with the 3DS will be interesting".
> 
> People here are just terrible at hyping things then bitching when their ridiculous expectations aren't met. TWEWY iOS says hi.


Too true. It's ok to speculate, but when people moan after disappointment, that's really sad.


----------



## McHaggis (Jan 16, 2013)

I love it when people make announcements about upcoming announcements.  Because that makes complete sense.  Must be a slow news day.


----------



## Eerpow (Jan 16, 2013)

VMM said:


> Resident Evil proves that it's possible to add 2nd analog function, and more than left-handed support, without screwing the gameplay for those who don't have a CPP.
> 
> If we could have a better hardware, with enchancements like 2nd analog, I'd happily sell my 3DS and buy the new XL model.


Oh yes it's possible, like with RE, but if a future dual slider model came out more devs would simply just add dual analog support and make the non CPP controls awful. Most people don't have the money to silpy upgrade.
Another thing it's not like the amount of games with CPP support demands a whole new hardware revision. It's ridiculous to make a brand new system revolving a feature only used by a very small percentage of games.
The CPP was just an add on mainly for Capcom, an new system would be like releasing a whole new DS with the guitar hero strap thing built in just because a couple of games supported it. Wait for their next handheld if you want dual analog.



Kyouhei said:


> <---Is left handed and sees NO NEED for CPP. :|
> Anyways, Can't wait to hear what this is going to be XD


Think circlepad+touchscreen combo games.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 16, 2013)

The only news here is that people still fall for blatant traffic-grabs. Whee.


----------



## heartgold (Jan 16, 2013)

Gahars said:


> The only news here is that people still fall for blatant traffic-grabs. Whee.


Except, it doesn't direct to the IGN homepage.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 16, 2013)

heartgold said:


> Except, it doesn't direct to the IGN homepage.


 
Because it doesn't have to.

This stunt gets him, and IGN by extension, publicity. In turn, this brings people to the site. IGN's traffic goes up.

No doubt there will be some sort of announcement, but the odds of it living up to the hype they're building is slim (at best). Publications have learned that people will get hyped up over any tease, no matter how vague - and no matter how many times they pull a bait-and-switch, people will keep coming back for more.


----------



## VMM (Jan 16, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> Oh yes it's possible, like with RE, but if a future dual slider model came out more devs would simply just add dual analog support and make the non CPP controls awful. Most people don't have the money to silpy upgrade.
> Another thing it's not like the amount of games with CPP support demands a whole new hardware revision. It's ridiculous to make a brand new system revolving a feature only used by a very small percentage of games.
> The CPP was just an add on mainly for Capcom, an new system would be like releasing a whole new DS with the guitar hero strap thing built in just because a couple of games supported it. Wait for their next handheld if you want dual analog.
> 
> ...


 
Kid Icarus uses it and Metal Gear too.

That may be a risk, but I'd rather pay it.

For me, 3DS should have already been released with two analogs.


----------



## Forstride (Jan 16, 2013)

If it's not an Animal Crossing: New Leaf release date, I don't give a fuck.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jan 17, 2013)

Come on!
Bravely Default and Rune Factory 4!


----------



## heartgold (Jan 17, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Because it doesn't have to.
> 
> This stunt gets him, and IGN by extension, publicity. In turn, this brings people to the site. IGN's traffic goes up.
> 
> No doubt there will be some sort of announcement, but the odds of it living up to the hype they're building is slim (at best). Publications have learned that people will get hyped up over any tease, no matter how vague - and no matter how many times they pull a bait-and-switch, people will keep coming back for more.


Mmm that's the beauty of getting hyped up and getting your hopes destroyed. All or nothing.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Jan 17, 2013)

Maybe it's an iOS port of The World Ends with You.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jan 17, 2013)

WITH THE 3DS YOUTUBE POST, I hope that happens, it's possible.


----------



## beenii (Jan 17, 2013)

Getting an OS-upgrade, which removes region-lock and lets me play MonsterHunter4 the moment it hits Japan would be interesting, to say the least.


----------



## Janthran (Jan 17, 2013)

>AC:NL release date

Actually they're releasing the date for the day they will release the release date


----------



## duffmmann (Jan 17, 2013)

My money is on some sort of new Zelda game.  Or an increase in available systems on the VC.


----------



## Bluetank (Jan 17, 2013)

Maybe a new 3DS color? Although I never even knew there was a Pink 3DSXL until a day ago, so announcing more colors would be unlikely.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 17, 2013)

McHaggis said:


> I love it when people make announcements about upcoming announcements.  Because that makes complete sense.  Must be a slow news day.


Well the PSP had loading screens for it's loading screens...


----------



## duffmmann (Jan 17, 2013)

McHaggis said:


> I love it when people make announcements about upcoming announcements. Because that makes complete sense. Must be a slow news day.


 
Well you realize the person that tweeted this "News" works at IGN.  He probably knows whats up and wants to tell the world before anyone, but signed a contract or something that forbids him from telling before Nintendo officially does, he'd probably lose his job and IGN would get in hot water if he spilled the beans.  Telling us news is coming is probably the most he can do.  Take it for what it is.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jan 17, 2013)

Rydian said:


> McHaggis said:
> 
> 
> > I love it when people make announcements about upcoming announcements. Because that makes complete sense. Must be a slow news day.
> ...


 


Spoiler












But loading screens for its loading screens?
What game(s) had that?

Or are you talking about the animation that plays whenever you load a game, which brings you straight to said game's loading screen?


----------



## porkiewpyne (Jan 17, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> Nintendo will never do this for a number of reasons.
> 1: They said they would never make a 3DS revision like with the original DS>DSlite, making the old model "obsolete", and no the 3DS XL doesn't count as it's just a larger model sold alongside the standard one, same features, same hardware just like with DSi and DSi XL.
> 2: Nintendo won't support it, the CPP is an accessory solely for left handed people and third party games, they will most likely never support it unless it's for left handed controls like in KI:U.
> 3: They would be screwing over people with the 3DS and 3DS XL, a new model with two sliders would result in more games that not only supports the CPP but also make the accessory a mandatory item for gameplay. As of now no game requires the CPP in order to play properly (bar MGS3D), RE played perfectly without it using the touchscreen camera controls.
> ...


LOL ftfy XD jk


----------



## NeoSupaMario (Jan 17, 2013)

Personally, I hope that its the release date for super smash bros. for 3DS, cause I'm sick of having to play cartoon network punchtime explosion rather than an ssb 3ds. Anyone else looking forward to this as much as me???


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 17, 2013)

Its probably nothing, just Fina Fantasy 7 3D or something lame.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 17, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WWE SmackDown! vs. RAW 2006 is the famous example for needing multiple screens before you get in-game.


----------



## duffmmann (Jan 17, 2013)

NeoSupaMario said:


> Personally, I hope that its the release date for super smash bros. for 3DS, cause I'm sick of having to play cartoon network punchtime explosion rather than an ssb 3ds. Anyone else looking forward to this as much as me???


 
Don't hold your breath buddy, we probably won't get SSB for the 3DS until 2014 at the earliest.


----------



## Janthran (Jan 17, 2013)

Guys, they said _interesting _news, not _exciting _news. Don't count on anything big. I mean come on, this is IGN here.


----------



## duffmmann (Jan 17, 2013)

Janthran said:


> Guys, they said _interesting _news, not _exciting _news. Don't count on anything big. I mean come on, this is IGN here.


 
Semantics


----------



## Janthran (Jan 17, 2013)

duffmmann said:


> Semantics


Pssh. Go ahead and get excited then, but don't cry to me when the news isn't all that exciting.


----------



## duffmmann (Jan 17, 2013)

Janthran said:


> Pssh. Go ahead and get excited then, but don't cry to me when the news isn't all that exciting.


 
I'm not giving much a shit about this news, I'm just saying, its dumb to go asserting that interesting can't possibly mean exciting.  It may simply be the release date for Animal Crossing, but heck, I could also see it being a new Zelda game of some sort.  All I'm saying is there's no reason we can't speculate.  We all know its speculation, and I really don't think anyone is going to be disappointed when we get news but it doesn't fulfill every wild idea we possibly thought of.


----------



## chavosaur (Jan 17, 2013)

Personally, I'm hoping for a follow up of Pokemon X&Y. Some small info or something :3


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 17, 2013)

I am thinking something to do with the social/internet environment on the 3ds.
And I don't think it's called hyping, it's called building momentum like what AC3 did with the canoe photo whereby they showed that you would be able to ride a canoe downstream but the GAME didn't even have a BOAT!!


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 17, 2013)

Trying to give a hype, but it's just not happening. :/


----------



## Requios (Jan 17, 2013)

If it really is anything special, I would hope for some implementation of Nintendo Network on the 3DS. That or some details on Smash Bros or a new Zelda (NOT Majora's Mask 3D, please).


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 17, 2013)

Rockym said:


> New hardware with dual control pads built in?


 
that would piss off a lot of people who brought the XL, I don't think that would be a good idea for Nintendo.




beenii said:


> Getting an OS-upgrade, which removes region-lock and lets me play MonsterHunter4 the moment it hits Japan would be interesting, to say the least.


 

the chance of that happening is when hell freezes over.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 17, 2013)

Nintendo stated this week that they won't be releasing any new hardware at all this year and their teams are focusing on game development.
http://www.nikkei.com/article/DGXBZO50570470T10C13A1000000/?df=7

Of course last year...

If they don't announce Startropics 3, I'll rage and piss and moan about it as if I feel that they owe me for making great entertainment, then say I'll abandon Nintendo but ultimately buy their consoles at launch like all the other people here do.


----------



## Janthran (Jan 17, 2013)

Requios said:


> If it really is anything special, I would hope for some implementation of Nintendo Network on the 3DS. That or some details on Smash Bros or a new Zelda (NOT Majora's Mask 3D, please).


It's not going to be MM3D. "The next Zelda game for 3DS will be original"
Either Iwata or the guy in charge of the Zelda team said that. Stop with the MM3D stuff.


----------



## rg (Jan 17, 2013)

My prediction:

All working flashcards blocked
Annoyingly useless service that ends up requiring you to pay

something along those lines


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jan 18, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> Nintendo will never do this for a number of reasons.
> 1: They said they would never make a 3DS revision like with the original DS>DSlite, making the old model "obsolete", and no the 3DS XL doesn't count as it's just a larger model sold alongside the standard one, same features, same hardware just like with DSi and DSi XL.
> 2: Nintendo won't support it, the CPP is an accessory solely for left handed people and third party games, they will most likely never support it unless it's for left handed controls like in KI:U.
> 3: They would be screwing over people with the 3DS and 3DS XL, a new model with two sliders would result in more games that not only supports the CPP but also make the accessory a mandatory item for gameplay. As of now no game requires the CPP in order to play properly (bar MGS3D), RE played perfectly without it using the touchscreen camera controls.
> ...


 
Cause ya know, it would really be expensive to bundle the Circle Pad Pro add on with games that required dual Circle Pads.


----------



## Eerpow (Jan 18, 2013)

DSGamer64 said:


> Cause ya know, it would really be expensive to bundle the Circle Pad Pro add on with games that required dual Circle Pads.


Because ya know that would make the old 3DS stuck with a tumor abomination and they would be in the same original DS>DSlite situation which they promised won't happen again.
There isn't need for one considering the amount of games that use it, they don't want it to be a main 3DS feature. It's bad business when you also conside the amount of 3DS's out there. As I said it's like making a new whole console because of a new minor peripheral. Why they even agreed to make it was because they could make games like KIU playable for left handed people, it's the reason why KI didn't have a dual slider opinion, they obviously want to be very clear with that they don't want to encourage more dual slider games on the system.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 18, 2013)

DSGamer64 said:


> Cause ya know, it would really be expensive to bundle the Circle Pad Pro add on with games that required dual Circle Pads.


 
You're missing a flaw in that theory:

What CPP are they supposed to bundle? Some people have both 3DS' but only like playing on one. Some people have just the regular 3DS, and some just have the 3DS XL.

If I buy Monster Hunter and it comes bundled with the CPP, well shit, that does me no good as I have the 3DS XL (well I have both actually but sister and mom uses the regular 3DS).


----------



## ForteGospel (Jan 18, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> You're missing a flaw in that theory:
> 
> What CPP are they supposed to bundle? Some people have both 3DS' but only like playing on one. Some people have just the regular 3DS, and some just have the 3DS XL.
> 
> If I buy Monster Hunter and it comes bundled with the CPP, well shit, that does me no good as I have the 3DS XL (well I have both actually but sister and mom uses the regular 3DS).


It's a bundle, you don't have to buy it if you don't want to....

It's like saying that you can't buy the new fire emblem unless you get the bundle that comes with a 3ds...

There is no flaw in that theory, just make 2 bundles... one with the normal cpp and one with the xl cpp...

if they bundle it with a game that uses the cpp for more than lefties and make it cheaper than getting both separately I am sure will be getting the regular bundle


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 18, 2013)

ForteGospel said:


> It's a bundle, you don't have to buy it if you don't want to....
> 
> It's like saying that you can't buy the new fire emblem unless you get the bundle that comes with a 3ds...
> 
> ...


 
...And you're saying it won't be expensive? :/

Clearly you don't understand how things work.


----------



## ForteGospel (Jan 18, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> ...And you're saying it won't be expensive? :/
> 
> Clearly you don't understand how things work.


I am not saying it won't be expensive... but it won't be as expensive as getting them separately...
like cpp costs 30$ and a game costs 40$, while the bundle will cost 60$


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 18, 2013)

ForteGospel said:


> I am not saying it won't be expensive... but it won't be as expensive as getting them separately...
> like cpp costs 30$ and a game costs 40$, while the bundle will cost 60$


That depends.

When bundling, the company has to pay extra. They'd have to pay to get the CPP's, manufacture the games, get specialized packaging to bundle the CPP with, do all the shipping, it would cost them a lot. They'd have to make the money back somehow and then get profit, thus the consumer would have to pay it. You're looking at just game + cpp. But really what you'd have to pay for is game + cpp + the packaging + the shipping the company had to do.

The consumer would have to cover everything thus it being more than just 60 bucks.


----------



## ForteGospel (Jan 18, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> That depends.
> 
> When bundling, the company has to pay extra. They'd have to pay to get the CPP's, manufacture the games, get specialized packaging to bundle the CPP with, do all the shipping, it would cost them a lot. They'd have to make the money back somehow and then get profit, thus the consumer would have to pay it. You're looking at just game + cpp. But really what you'd have to pay for is game + cpp + the packaging + the shipping the company had to do.
> 
> The consumer would have to cover everything thus it being more than just 60 bucks.


then again the company doesn't buy the cpp at 30$ each nor does it cost them 40$ to manufacture the games...

the company has to make the packaging and the shipping anyway... in that regard the only added cost is the specialized packaging..


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 18, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> I'm hoping for this.


 
Then my 3ds will never be updated til it is necessary. I think miiverse is beyond stupid in it's current state.


----------



## broitsak (Jan 18, 2013)

chartube12 said:


> Then my 3ds will never be updated til it is necessary. I think miiverse is beyond stupid in it's current state.


Opinions... :/


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 18, 2013)

I did a google search and food post by Mr. Nintendo reminding people about the 3ds version of "animated_punching_bagverse". And some random people saying it comes out within 2-3 weeks of the japan 3ds launch anniversary. Either before or after the anniversary.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 18, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> Opinions... :/


 
...That's what he said.


----------



## broitsak (Jan 18, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> ...That's what he said.


Obviously. We all have different opinions. I'm okay with that.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 18, 2013)

Nxenz said:


> Obviously. We all have different opinions. I'm okay with that.


 
Only problem though is, his opinion is wrong. MiiVerse is frickin fantastic. Could you imagine if they allowed users color to draw with and what kind of pictures we'd be seeing then?!


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 18, 2013)

Miiverse would be nice but I'm hoping for a new Zelda or Mario game (and not shitty ones like ZeldaH and ST)
Could be some Smash Bros news or something but probably not.


----------



## broitsak (Jan 18, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Only problem though is, his opinion is wrong. MiiVerse is frickin fantastic. Could you imagine if they allowed users color to draw with and what kind of pictures we'd be seeing then?!


Let's just hope it's MiiVerse.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 18, 2013)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Miiverse would be nice but I'm hoping for a new Zelda or Mario game (and not shitty ones like ZeldaH and ST)
> Could be some Smash Bros news or something but probably not.


 
This is IGN telling the news. If it was something big like that, Nintendo would be giving out a warning to keep eyes opened on the twitter, but they aren't.

IGN did recently launch a thing on their site some Nintendo only news for videos. Can't remember what it was called, but it came up this week. Could be something to that, or maybe it's a stupid contest to win a console or some shit. But big news about big games, nah, IGN would be one of the last people to get away with that.


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 18, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Only problem though is, his opinion is wrong. MiiVerse is frickin fantastic. Could you imagine if they allowed users color to draw with and what kind of pictures we'd be seeing then?!


 
I guess you never went to school because opinions are never right and never wrong.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 18, 2013)

chartube12 said:


> I guess you never went to school because opinions are never right and never wrong.


 
He's probably just trolling.


----------



## Janthran (Jan 18, 2013)

MegaAce™ said:


> He's probably just trolling.


He's not trolling, he's mad because he's intolerant.


----------



## broitsak (Jan 18, 2013)

Mmmmm....back on topic now?
Miiverse FTW.
Or more Pokemon X & Y info.


----------



## pasc (Jan 18, 2013)

Hmm some localisations, Majora and YouTube... man if that'd happen where would my time go ?


----------



## DroRox (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm hoping for the AC:NL release date just 'cause I'm sick of waiting for it. Need that thought outta my mind. Plus, some more release dates and small announcements like that seem more probable than some new game-changing revelation at this point.


----------

